# The Walkin Dead..



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn!

The Walking Dead starts again tonight! Whose in?


----------



## tadesam93 (Nov 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Damn!
> 
> The Walking Dead starts again tonight! Whose in?


What time? what channel? I'll see how this season starts maybe watch it.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tadesam93 said:


> What time? what channel? I'll see how this season starts maybe watch it.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


Season 8, 9/8 c AMC

The Walking Dead Season, Episode and Cast Information - AMC


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I think I have to wait till tomorrow night I have the app on the Xbox..


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have to wait on Netflix.....


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

DVR is set.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Lost interest at the end of the bat season. blah


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I spent a season watching them lick the boots of the bad guy with the barb wire bat. better see some balls this season.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Tuned in!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I’m too scared to watch :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Got nothing else to do. Prepped for the podcast, so I just have an hour to kill before we record.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Beats the NFL river dance during the National Anthem


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope you have your shit pants on.LOL!:icon_surprised:


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)

The Negan storyline is getting old for me... I am ready for them to move on to something else.... :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm sorry, I can't watch another Democratic National Convention.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Negan's Henchmen looked confused when Rick was barking options to them lol


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

It was a good episode, but i was expecting more lol


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Lame!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Damn!
> 
> The Walking Dead starts again tonight! Whose in?


Watched and liked.
The first half of the season is supposed to be action packed.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

last season ended with a climatic battle about to start.

this season is no where near that point. i really dislike when they do that.

im getting old and it confuses me.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I quit watching a couple of seasons ago, when the story line shifted focus from surviving the walking dead, to man's inhumanity to man. I get all of that I can stand in the news. Don't need it in my entertainment.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

******* said:


> I quit watching a couple of seasons ago, when the story line shifted focus from surviving the walking dead, to man's inhumanity to man. I get all of that I can stand in the news. Don't need it in my entertainment.


Same here. I haven't really been compelled to finish season 7, let alone start season 8.

I don't really feel like there is much plot left in it to be enjoyable anymore. It's just one battle after another with other groups. The beginning was good; society falling apart, people unsure what's going on. Now that we are far into the story it kind of lost its sheen.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you're going thru a bit of TWD summer withdrawl - AMC is running a special marathon this afternoon - "The Best of the Dixon Brothers" ....

enjoy >>>>>>>


----------



## Entryteam (Jul 18, 2018)

yall know Andrew Lincoln is contractually committed to leaving the show halfway through season 9 right?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Entryteam said:


> yall know Andrew Lincoln is contractually committed to leaving the show halfway through season 9 right?


That right there is pure assholery!!!!!!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I heard that he was leaving after season 9. Personally, the show has been going down the crapper since the end of season 5. About the time new writers came on board. The show should really wrap up and be done.
Lauren Cohen or "Maggie" is leaving after season 9 as well.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I've read reports that the guy who played Shane has been seen on the set filmng new scenes. 

It better be flashbacks ? LOL


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> I've read reports that the guy who played Shane has been seen on the set filmng new scenes.
> 
> It better be flashbacks ? LOL


Or the whole shane/Rick fight in which Shane died and became zombified was just a Carl or Rick Dream? Maybe Shane snuck away that night instead? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'll watch this show, no matter how many sharks it jumps, to the bitter end. Plain and simple. 

That said, Fear TWD has, in my humble opinion, been much better for the past few seasons. That's the good stuff right now - especially with the three new additions!


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

This is crap!
No one carries a pack, a canteen, or extra ammo, tho they never seem to run out.
They never eat, drink, cook, etc.
They just wander and "kill" those who are already dead---


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I started watching it a couple years back and thought it was well done but had to stop watching. I stopped watching because even though the zombies aren't people and even though they needed to be killed, they still _looked_ like people; they once were people but they were getting swacked just like flies. It struck me as irreverant somehow. More respect needed to be shown for who they once were.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> I started watching it a couple years back and thought it was well done but had to stop watching. I stopped watching because even though the zombies aren't people and even though they needed to be killed, they still _looked_ like people; they once were people but they were getting swacked just like flies. It struck me as irreverant somehow. More respect needed to be shown for who they once were.


That does it! No more horror movies for you. Consider yourself banned.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> I'll watch this show, no matter how many sharks it jumps, to the bitter end. Plain and simple.
> 
> That said, Fear TWD has, in my humble opinion, been much better for the past few seasons. That's the good stuff right now - especially with the three new additions!


that's because someone finally told the Hollyweird writers - enough is enough - they had just about every possible CA leftist crusade wrote into the show >>> I was expecting Rosie or Whoopie to show up at any time ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> That does it! No more horror movies for you. Consider yourself banned.


Annie's not into slasher movies and gratuitous violence. Slippy pikes are okay, but that's where I draw the line.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 7, 2018)

Annie said:


> Annie's not into slasher movies and gratuitous violence. Slippy pikes are okay, but that's where I draw the line.


I don't watch horror or paranormal movies because when the SHTF I don't want to be afraid of the dark


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Wingnut said:


> I don't watch horror or paranormal movies because when the SHTF I don't want to be afraid of the dark


Yeah, the paranormal stuff is pretty freaky with those investigators, I steer clear. But a good scary movie is okay by me.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The whole zombie thing is way old for me, though I never really watched much anyhow. My daughters are hooked, line & sinker.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Boss Dog said:


> The whole zombie thing is way old for me, though I never really watched much anyhow. My daughters are hooked, line & sinker.


TRUTH from The Boss Doggy!
Seems like they're turning out 6 or 7 zombie films a week... many with a rating of 3 or below on IMDB (yikes!).
I am sure there are several more television/cable series being written up and cast as we speak, in addition to the present Walking Dead, FEAR The Walking Dead, TALKING Dead (Man, get a life) and Z Nation.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 7, 2018)

Annie said:


> Yeah, the paranormal stuff is pretty freaky with those investigators, I steer clear. But a good scary movie is okay by me.


Do you enjoy roller coasters and bungee jumping too?


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 7, 2018)

Boss Dog said:


> The whole zombie thing is way old for me, though I never really watched much anyhow. My daughters are hooked, line & sinker.


Does it worry you that your daughters like zombies? I don't watch vampire movies, but I don't get the whole girls being attracted to vampires thing (Twilight series) either. If a girl smiled at me and she had fangs, that would end the date right there.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Wingnut said:


> Do you enjoy roller coasters and bungee jumping too?


I love rollercoasters. Never did the bungie thing. How about you?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> I love rollercoasters. Never did the bungie thing. How about you?


Never did anything that safe and supervised. I liked bored out Harleys and redheads, all more dangerous. Okay, some was just plain stupid. When the last redhead broke up with me, I gave her a loaded pistol. I figured she'd be living alone for awhile. Then I _*turned my back to her*_ and left. My friends still get chills when I relate that true story.

That's more dangerous than any bungee jump I know...

(One of my best knife customers is Kayla, she's a blonde. I commented to her about her fantastic knowledge of cutlery. She responded, _"Well, for one, I dyed my hair. I'm a redhead."_

When I asked her why, she laughed and said, _"Camouflage."_ It was then I thought about bungee jumping...)


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 7, 2018)

Annie said:


> I love rollercoasters. Never did the bungie thing. How about you?


I don't like scary movies, scary roller coasters, and would hate to bungee jump. I don't like the emotion of fear.

But I have done paragliding which was not scary, but super-enjoyable hence "Wingnut". There are some upside down, super high roller coasters - I am glad some folks enjoy these.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

long TWD marathon tomorrow starting at 3AM EST - entire 6th season ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Another Season of The Walking Dead begins tonight.

I will admit, TWD has become at times difficult to watch, but, I am looking forward to checking out tonight's season opener.

We shall see...:vs_box:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you didn't hear - Scott Wilson who played the kindly old farmer vet Herschel died - 76 yrs old - they said cancer finally took him down ....

https://news.sky.com/story/the-walking-dead-actor-scott-wilson-dies-aged-76-11520542


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I stopped watching the episode before the bat scene..


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Another Season of The Walking Dead begins tonight.
> 
> I will admit, TWD has become at times difficult to watch, but, I am looking forward to checking out tonight's season opener.
> 
> We shall see...:vs_box:


I gave up a year ago, after watching diligently with my wife. It just seemed to stall with the Negan thing.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have watched every episode, but the show started going in the dumper after season 5. The shows writers changed some where after season 4 and you can tell. The past couple of season, especially last season was incredibly ridiculous. I can only tolerate people supposedly fighting to survive intentionally making so many stupid decisions. How many times did Rick and the group snatch defeat from the jaws of victory just last season? Almost every episode. No reason at all that Rick or anyone other "survivor" would keep Negan alive. 
I will still give the show a shot this year, but it will definitely suck more once Rick is gone from the show at this seasons halfway point.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I have watched every episode, but the show started going in the dumper after season 5. The shows writers changed some where after season 4 and you can tell. The past couple of season, especially last season was incredibly ridiculous. I can only tolerate people supposedly fighting to survive intentionally making so many stupid decisions. How many times did Rick and the group snatch defeat from the jaws of victory just last season? Almost every episode. No reason at all that Rick or anyone other "survivor" would keep Negan alive.
> I will still give the show a shot this year, but it will definitely suck more once Rick is gone from the show at this seasons halfway point.


Read that Maggie is bailing after this season. Long live Negan, huh?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Read that Maggie is bailing after this season. Long live Negan, huh?


Yep both Maggie and Rick are gone. Rick because he wants time to do other movies and shows and Maggie as she wanted too much money.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

My wife and I joined a prepper group back in 2012-13? and many in that group watched the show from the beginning. At the time I didn't see the point. We netflixed season 1 and watched it over a months time, found it interesting but very unrealistic. Watched until season 5. Not sure if we finished the full season. It got too weird and less interesting. 

I did notice a big difference from the end of #2 to first episode of #3. It's like they all of a sudden has some technical help from a special forces person. 

How many times during the show did they talk about needing water. I think they showered twice in 4 years. And how is it that any AR-15 I saw was an automatic weapon? Way too much Hollywood to keep my interest. 

I could write a better script if someone wants to fund it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

BookWorm said:


> I could write a better script if someone wants to fund it.


I know that! :tango_face_smile:


----------

